# Hazel Jones - Woman with Two Vaginas Gets $1 MILLION Porn Offer



## Muscle_Girl (Jan 20, 2012)

A British woman who's become a celebrity in the U.K. because she was born with two fully formed vaginas may finally be able to cash in on her crotch ... TMZ has learned she's just been offered $1 MILLION to bone on camera. 

Her name is Hazel Jones -- and the 27-year-old beauty has been making the media rounds across the pond to discuss "uterus didelphys" ... a condition which caused her to develop 2 sets of female reproductive organs. In other words, two vaginal canals with two openings.  

Hazel Jones Woman with Two Vaginas Gets $1 MILLION Porn Offer 

A British woman who's become a celebrity in the U.K. because she was born with two fully formed vaginas may finally be able to cash in on her crotch ... TMZ has learned she's just been offered $1 MILLION to bone on camera. 

Her name is Hazel Jones -- and the 27-year-old beauty has been making the media rounds across the pond to discuss "uterus didelphys" ... a condition which caused her to develop 2 sets of female reproductive organs. In other words, two vaginal canals with two openings.  

Hazel recently told British tabloid The Sun that she's not shy about her condition -- insisting she and her husband have shown it off at sex clubs around the U.K. 

Enter Vivid Entertainment honcho Steve Hirsch ... who heard Hazel's story ... and immediately reached out to the woman with a MASSIVE offer to film her double hoo-hah in action. 

In the letter, Hirsch writes, "You are obviously an extraordinary woman and I would like to make you an offer to star in an upcoming Vivid production. We would pay you up to $1 million for your services." 

For the mathematically challenged, that's $500k per vagina. 

To sweeten the deal, Hirsch says Jones can pick any XXX partner she wants in her movie -- adding, "We would fly you out to L.A. as soon as you are available and provide you with first class accommodations." 

We're told Hirsch has not heard back yet.

http://www.tmz.com/2012/01/20/hazel-jones-two-vaginas-porn/






YouTube Video


----------



## secdrl (Jan 20, 2012)

I read this last night. Steve Hirsch better pony up a little more than a million for this gig. I'm sure there are PLENTY of guys (and girls) out there that would wanna watch some girl get DP'd in both holes.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jan 20, 2012)

So there's not 2 distinct holes on the outside??? Lame.

Bitch is REAL fine though


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 20, 2012)

"uterus didelphys" ... a condition which caused her to develop 2 sets of  female reproductive organs. In other words, two vaginal canals with two  openings.


----------



## IronAddict (Jan 20, 2012)

Whoa!

That kinda shit would come in handy when you're a staggering drunk with a hard on.


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## Saney (Jan 20, 2012)

myCATpowerlifts said:


> So there's not 2 distinct holes on the outside??? Lame.
> 
> Bitch is REAL fine though



Maybe you didn't watch the video.. there are two complete vaginas.. NIGGER


----------



## Ezskanken (Jan 20, 2012)

She is smoking hot!  How close is her ass hole?  And how much give does each have?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jan 20, 2012)

BULLSHIT FAGGOTS I did watch the video.
DIdn't your dumbasses see the visual and listen?

The pair starts further up inside the one hold. It's one hold, that splits stupid.


----------



## IronAddict (Jan 20, 2012)

Haha, you can pile drive one muff, and save the other for the the slow romanticle shit.

Like valentines day, anniversaries, birthdays and such.


----------



## charley (Jan 20, 2012)

so instead of '_you cunt'_ you say _"you cunt's'_.....its a point of political correctness.....


----------



## _LG_ (Jan 20, 2012)

Pics please


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 20, 2012)

Wait a minute, since she has two vaginas and an asshole, that means she can be triple penetrated? That's fucking awesome, she should ask for a million per hole.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 20, 2012)

i though it was all about anal. show me a woman with two assholes then i'll care


----------



## Arnold (Jan 20, 2012)

pics?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 20, 2012)

the dr missed it but an amateur finger banger told her she was different. great going doc.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## Little Wing (Jan 20, 2012)

Hazel Jones: Woman With Two Vaginas (VIDEO)


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 20, 2012)

Bizarre


----------



## Imosted (Jan 20, 2012)

About 10 years ago i watched a porn where the guy had 2 penises, i will post it up if i can find it, he was doing Double penet. to a chick


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 20, 2012)

funny that issue has chicks with dicks too. how im appropriate.


----------



## fitter420 (Jan 20, 2012)

Little Guy said:


> Pics please


yes please....


----------



## fitter420 (Jan 20, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> i though it was all about anal. show me a woman with two assholes then i'll care


----------



## fitter420 (Jan 20, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> i though it was all about anal. show me a woman with two assholes then i'll care


I think I love you


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 20, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> i though it was all about anal. show me a woman with two assholes then i'll care


 just look in the mirror


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 20, 2012)

Muscle_Girl said:


> A British woman who's become a celebrity in the U.K. because she was born with two fully formed vaginas may finally be able to cash in on her crotch ... TMZ has learned she's just been offered $1 MILLION to bone on camera.
> 
> Her name is Hazel Jones -- and the 27-year-old beauty has been making the media rounds across the pond to discuss "uterus didelphys" ... a condition which caused her to develop 2 sets of female reproductive organs. In other words, two vaginal canals with two openings.
> 
> ...



Me and Ktulu have been banging both these cunts for a while now, Madmans mum is hot, we can do a triple penetration if someone else hates madman and wants to go pound town on his mum???...


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## IronAddict (Jan 20, 2012)

Well just.....

Surprise me...


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 21, 2012)

*I’ll do it, i will make a porn movie and both my cunts can be fucked, Madman first then Curt James……...*


----------



## Imosted (Jan 21, 2012)

This is the video i am talking about

Two Dicks - Hardcore sex video - Tube8.com


----------



## ihatethesesns (Jan 21, 2012)

She should have left one hole untouched; would have been a nice wedding gift.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Jan 22, 2012)

Two assholes would have been more fun.


----------



## cottonmouth (Jan 22, 2012)

Imosted said:


> This is the video i am talking about
> 
> Two Dicks - Hardcore sex video - Tube8.com




holy shit, no way. 2 dicks.


----------



## ExLe (Jan 22, 2012)

A bitch with 2 vaginas?...

And I would still just try to put it in her ass...


----------



## SupaSwole (Jan 22, 2012)

azza1971 said:


> Me and Ktulu have been banging both these cunts for a while now, Madmans mum is hot, we can do a triple penetration if someone else hates madman and wants to go pound town on his mum???...



I've been fucking madmans mom for about 3 weeks now, it's only fitting that I should join you and COK and we can wreck this cum catcher daily


----------



## ExLe (Jan 22, 2012)

YouTube Video


































































She needs to shave those pubes on her ass...


----------



## ExLe (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## meow (Jan 24, 2012)

ExLe said:


> She needs to shave those pubes on her ass...



Mmm i would so make those into one vagina


----------



## ExLe (Jan 24, 2012)

meow said:


> Mmm i would so make those into one vagina


 

mmm...

I would so bang that ass hole...


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 24, 2012)

SupaSwole said:


> I've been fucking madmans mom for about 3 weeks now, it's only fitting that I should join you and COK and we can wreck this cum catcher daily



Sounds good, we need a forth dick for Madmans Moms mouth, we can take turns doing ATM???s PTM???s MTM???s etc??????she will be bukaked???..


----------

